# Lumped



## Askin girl

Qué significa lumped? 
"affecting the richness of the lumped specialist and generalist guilds"
gracias!


----------



## cyberpedant

Más contexto, por favor.


----------



## Askin girl

_Sí, ahí va un poquito más de contexto:_
Forest edge was by far the most important landscape attribute affecting the richness of the lumped specialist and generalist guilds; specialist species richness was negatively associated with forest edge and generalist richness was positively associated with forest edge.
_gracias!_


----------



## cyberpedant

It seems to mean that both the specialists and the generalists were included in the same category (lumped). In my opinion, the word "lumped" here is way out of register.


----------



## Askin girl

gracias pero no entendí, podría ser en español?
qué es "way out of register"?
puede ser "afectando la riqueza de generalistas y especialistas en la misma categoría"????? no le veo mucho sentido, bueno muchas gracias igual....


----------



## cyberpedant

"Lumped" si quiere decir "puestos en la misma categoría," no tomando en cuenta sus distinciones, que en otras circunstancias pueden ser importantes. Y la palabra refiere a las dos categorías: especialistas y generalistas.

"Way out of register" quiere decir que la palabra "lumped" es muy coloquial (en mi humilde opinión) para este discurso. En lugar de "lumped," hubiera dicho "combined," o algo así.

From the University of Pennsylvania (EEUU):
Linguistic varieties that are linked to  occupations, professions or topics have been termed _ registers_.  The  register of law, for example, is different from the register of medicine,  which in turn is different  from the language of engineering---and so on.   Registers are usually characterized solely by vocabulary  differences; either  by the use of particular words, or by the use of words in a particular sense.

Si es necesario, te invito comunicar conmigo por PM.


----------



## CARJR45

Aunque tarde yo opino lo siguiente:

the richness of the lumped specialist and generalist guilds = la riqueza de los gremios especialistas y generalistas agrupados


----------



## reyes92

Que significaria "lumped" en este caso??

"Her hsuband remains, in my memory, undefined. I lumped him with all the other white men that i had ever seen and tried not to see"

Gracias


----------



## Pattydcr

Aunque un poco tarde, yo diría que significa:
"Su marido continúa, en mi memoria, sin definir. Lo/le agrupé junto con los otros hombres blancos que había visto y tratado de no ver."

**Soy un poco leista, por eso lo de "Lo/le", no sé que opción es la correcta.
Espero que te sirva mi respuesta.


----------



## Askin girl

¡Gracias a todos! me quedo con la sugerencia de CARJR45: the richness of the lumped specialist and generalist guilds = la riqueza de los gremios especialistas y generalistas agrupados


----------

